# Please help! Is this plant poisonous!?!?!?!?



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, today I was putting on the music that my parakeet and cockatiel usually listen to in the morning. Well, there's this plant next to the stereo system and I didn't realize it and while I was putting the CD in, I heard munching. And I turned around and my cockatiel was on my shoulder, nibbling on the plant. Apparently, it was a dead part of the plant, I'm not sure if that's better or worse. But anyways, is this plant poisonous?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you know what kind of tree/plant it is? Is that a rubber tree plant?


----------



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not fake and I don't think so.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I just googled rubber tree.. and it doesn't look like that at all. I'm trying to figure out what kind of plant it is. I'm wondering if it is a form of a sugar cane. Still looking. Hopefully someone who knows exactly what it is will be on shortly.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe a form of Dracaena? Also known as corn plant? If it is one of these or a rubber tree plant, I'm finding them on different lists as being non-toxic. Any other's input??


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like it may be something like a dracaena. I think some are toxic but I don't know which and I don't know how toxic they are to birds. There are quite a few varieties of dracaena as well as other plants that look like dracaena. I'd look up you variety and see if you can figure out what you have.


----------



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

If she did take a nibble on it, how long until any symptoms would show if it is poisonous?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Daisy ate a little bit of our umbrella plant! I am very worried! We are bringing her to the vet on Monday I think!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Newbie Owner said:


> If she did take a nibble on it, how long until any symptoms would show if it is poisonous?


I am NOT at all an expert on this, but I would guess that you'd notice if there were a serious problem by now. I don't think dracaena is horrifically poisonous but I believe it's related to agave which would make me cautious of it. I think I remember hearing that these plants may be toxic to dogs and cats if ingested in large amounts. I have no idea how a small amount of dried leaf could impact a cockatiel. I would bet that different types of toxins and plants would react differently with individual species depending on lots of different factors. In some plants, only certain parts are toxic to certain species. Perhaps someone with more specific information will chime in and be able to give you better answers. Though you are hopefully(!) out of the danger zone, I would continue to try to figure out what the plant is, even just to know for sure how careful you need to be with it in the future. I keep any plant that is even remotely possibly toxic or unknown in a closed room where none of my pets can go just for my own peace of mind.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

As I was looking closer at the pictures trying to identify the plant, I noticed what appears to be a green and white leaf in the bottom right corner of the third picture. Do you happen to know what this plant is? I ask because it appears very similar to "Dumbcane" or Dieffenbachia, which is extremely poisonous. 

Here's a picture of one type (some have almost solid green leaves, some have mostly white leaves with little green speckles, and some are in-between). If this looks like your plant I would be very careful of it. Dumbcane is named because it causes the throat to swell, cutting off the air supply, so it's a super nasty poison. http://www.houseplantsforyou.com/dumbcane/


----------



## Sydney842 (May 9, 2015)

My bird chewed leaves he is opening and closing mouth- scratching head


----------



## Sydney842 (May 9, 2015)

Philodendron plant 🌱


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm afraid philodendron is toxic to birds as suggested by an internet search as well as postings in the archives on this site such as https://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=944 . I hope you were able to get in touch with an avian vet after you posted. Please let us know how your bird is doing.


----------

